# Orchestral Versions - Brahms Waltzes and Gertrude’s Dream Waltz



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi! Does anyone know of any existing orchestral (or non-piano) versions of the following? I have searched the net to no avail. 
1. Gertrude’s Dream Waltz
2. Brahms Waltzes Op 39 No 1
3. Brahms Waltzes Op 39 No 2 
Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Brahms Waltzes Op 39 No 1/3. Brahms Waltzes Op 39 No 2 are on a CD by Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Ödön Rácz (double bass), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Stephan Koncz (cello), Christoph Koncz (violin), Leonidas Kavakos (violin) called _The Hungarian Connection. _


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Sargent arrangements: http://conquest.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/d/d5/IMSLP256833-PMLP06507-Waltzes.pdf

Don't know if they're recorded.


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> The Sargent arrangements: http://conquest.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/d/d5/IMSLP256833-PMLP06507-Waltzes.pdf
> 
> Don't know if they're recorded.


I located No 1 but not 2! I need both


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Whoops that’s incorrect. I located No 2 not 1.


----------

